# fiamma f45S /Fitting kit



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys, the miss'es and I are about to pay the balance on our purchase of a Rapido 746F ( 2009) when we realised it had no awning we have been told that a Fiamma F45S 3.5mtr is suitable but the awning would stand proud of the body and a special fixing kit is required...can anyone enlighten me if the awning size is ok, should we be considering a longer awning and why do we need a special fitting kit??? :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Whether you fit a longer awning is up to you, we fitted a 3,5m awning because the recommended 4m would have interfered with the opening of the garage and habitation doors. Check for possible obstructions before you order. Bigger is not always better.

Yes, special brackets are produced for Rapidos, yours is probably this one:
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...37660/fiamma_installation_kit_rapido_7-8.aspx

Many dealers (especially those offering free or cheap fitting will just use the standard brackets because they come free with the awning. These are not suitable for a Rapido, they'll allow water to run down the back and don't support the awning properly at the areas of high loading. The proper Rapido bracket extends the full length of the awning.

I would take it to Rapido Wokingham if you want one fitting, they at least do it properly, not cheap but not shoddy either.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for that but there's no vertical garage door to obstruct on the 746F only the toilet window so I believe the correct kit is the 3 piece Rapido series 6 ( shame it stands off the body so much) but either way adds more cost to the overhaul purchase


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't forget to have the rubber insert fitted to stop the rain going between the side of the van and the awning, another extra.  

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> don't forget to have the rubber insert fitted to stop the rain going between the side of the van and the awning, another extra.
> 
> cabby


If the correct Rapido kit is used there is no gap, the bracket is continuous and sealed against the side of the van. It's when a cheapo installation is done using the standard brackets that you have to fit (and pay for) the rubber insert.
The correct bracket hooks over the existing rain gutter, thus eliminating any gap and supporting the awning correctly.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

sorry gaspole Im not sure what your looking at? perhaps its the 'Adapter Rapido'...Fiat 708, 710,740...1 peice 350cm 1 piece 400cm,, Im still not sure as the roof edge has a contoured plastic moulding

thanks for your advise


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

[quote sorry gaspole quote]

Gaspole? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (sorry!)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

mentaliss said:


> sorry gaspole Im not sure what your looking at? perhaps its the 'Adapter Rapido'...Fiat 708, 710,740...1 peice 350cm 1 piece 400cm,, Im still not sure as the roof edge has a contoured plastic moulding
> 
> thanks for your advise


Hi mentalist :wink: 
This is the type of bracket I'm referring to:
http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-F...Brackets/Fiamma-Awning-Rapido-Adapter-Bracket

I'm not sure though if it fits the 746F (although I suspect it does).
The bracket is made in two sizes, 400cm and 350cm for 3.5m or 4.0m awnings respectively. These brackets are solid extruded alloy and stretch the full length of the awning leaving no gaps. The standard Fiamma brackets that come free with the awning are a few inches long and leave a gap between body and awning for most of its length. This allows rainwater to run down the van side behind the awning and a rubber filler strip is usually fitted to prevent this happening.
The Rapido has a gutter strip that runs along the side of the van at the junction of the roof edge and the side panel. The awning bracket bolts actually go through the middle of this gutter strip. It's hard to describe unless you've fitted one and I didn't take any photos when I fitted mine.
Unless you're intending fitting it yourself you shouldn't need to worry about it beyond asking whether your chosen supplier intends to use a full length bracket. Obviously the full length bracket is better but because it adds a substantial amount to the cost many fitters will use standard brackets to save money if they can get away with it. You need to know which bracket they intend to fit before you can make an informed judgement on the price quoted.
I had widely differing quotes (including free fitting) when I was looking for a supplier, needless to say the cheap quotes didn't include the correct Rapido adaptor - but most of them didn't tell me that at the time. Fitting the rubber covering strip that closes the rain gap when the free brackets are used costs nearly as much as using the correct bracket in the first place so it's a false economy.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for your support. On mine :? the gutter strip appears to slope off downwards at the front of the body ( i suppose its meant to) :lol: 
therefore the length of the solid adapter would only be able to sit on the gutter part that does not slope down and there in lies the problem
we haven't taken delivery of the vehicle yet and already I'm starting to worry that were purchasing something that going to turn out to be a source of problems


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

All Rapido gutters curve down at the front, and you'll also find that the gutter is actually curved slightly at the top rather than straight as it first appears. The bracket accounts for both these situations - it's specially made to fit Rapidos. As I said in my last post, the fixings to the body also pass through the gutter extrusion, this is to make sure that the awning is secured through the top timber frame joist, if the awning is fixed elsewhere there is no supporting structure underneath and it'll effectively be anchored into a thin sheet of fibreglass and styrofoam - not recommended.

No reason why a Rapido should be any more a source of problems than any other make in that price range - but do remember that they're French. :wink:


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

What you need is a one piece bracket for the 7 series
Please re read what Gaspode has written and sourcing parts are not a problem for Rapido vans. If in any doubt I suggest you have a word with Wokingham Motorhomes, as they have fitted hundreds of awnings to Rapido vans with no problems ......at least with the fitting


----------

